# Recommended Reading for Understanding History of FV



## Arch2k (Aug 13, 2007)

Carl D. Robbins in the "Auburn Avenue Theology Pros & Cons" recommends the following as crucial reading for understanding the FV movement. It outlines the debate between Herman Hoeksema and Klaas Schilder.


http://www.sibd.org/SIBD hlm files/Historical Studies/HH-KS Debate/53a_hh-ks_debate.htm


----------



## MW (Aug 13, 2007)

A very informative series of articles. I highly recommend them for their ability to examine not only the theological issues but also the preconceived framework from which those issues are often discussed. Historic Presbyterians will not agree with all of the positions defended, but they will come to better appreciate that the differences between themselves and the Dutch theology are not always substantive.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Aug 14, 2007)




----------

